# Implantation bleed



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Hiya Girlies 

I know after iui you can get an implantation bleed from anywhere inbetween 7-12 days after. But do you ALWAYS get it? If you dont bleed by then does it mean it hasnt implanted and hasnt worked?


----------



## 7november (May 18, 2011)

hi, 

no, most people do not get any implantation bleed. I did not get in any of my pregnancies.. some do but if you don't no worries...
good luck


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Ahh thanks thats made me feel a bit better now.


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Some do, some dont. Ive even been reading about some people who actually had a period and were still pregnant! Everyones different so dont worry if you dont have any spotting at all. Good luck!


----------

